# 2006 Merc 115hp 4 stroke



## Fast Eddy (Feb 28, 2008)

I have heard pros and cons on mercury engines. Would like to hear some experiences from some of you if you don't mind.


----------



## TheCaptKen (Mar 14, 2011)

If you are speaking of the Mercury F115, it was built by Yamaha.


----------



## MGuns (Dec 31, 2007)

I've had a Mercury 40, 115, 150 and a Verado 250. The only one I had issues with was the Verado and I would never buy another one. The Verado was a 2006 so I believe it was a first generation but still never again.


----------



## Hydro Therapy 2 (Sep 11, 2008)

Yamaha really built a motor for Mercury?? That just seems crazy.


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

I used to have nothing but Yamahas, got my first Merc about 8 yrs ago, now I have 2 and a Yammy, the Mercs are loud (2 strokes) but dependable and more economical than any other 2 stroke . (optimax) i wouldnt hesitate to get another Merc.


----------



## Fast Eddy (Feb 28, 2008)

I ended up buying a CH 17 with an 02 4S Merc 115. Runs like a champ. I am currently in the honeymoon stage of gearing it up to fish.


----------

